# RP for travel decision



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

I've been a long time lurker and finally joined. I'm planning a trip to Scotland in the fall and have been thinking about getting the RP for it's light weight and compactness. I have a 5dmk4 and want something lighter to travel without sacrificing too much. I shoot mainly photos so video is a non issues for me. I also want to keep the cost down so that's why I'm leaning toward the RP rather than R. Question is should I pull the trigger? Has anyone had experience traveling with the RP?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 17, 2020)

It depends on what lenses you plan on bringing. I have the R and 5D4, and I prefer the R for most use cases except for sports and when I want to use GPS. When I travel, most of the weight is in lenses, not the camera body. If you're going to be adapting all your EF lenses onto the RP, then I'd suggest just sticking with the 5D4. If you are also planning on using something like the RF 35 f/1.8 IS as your primary lens, then it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 17, 2020)

Which lenses do you plan to take with you on that trip to Scotland? How much would the weight saving be? If it is only the body you save weight on than there will be less of a weight advantage.

Frank


----------



## Kit. (Jan 17, 2020)

Moya said:


> Question is should I pull the trigger?


Half a year in advance?


----------



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Half a year in advance?


I'm looking at in a few months so there's time to decide.


----------



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> It depends on what lenses you plan on bringing. I have the R and 5D4, and I prefer the R for most use cases except for sports and when I want to use GPS. When I travel, most of the weight is in lenses, not the camera body. If you're going to be adapting all your EF lenses onto the RP, then I'd suggest just sticking with the 5D4. If you are also planning on using something like the RF 35 f/1.8 IS as your primary lens, then it might be worth looking into.


Thinking of getting the RF24-105L with it because I hear it's really good. As far as adapting, I might bring the 40mm pancake as well.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 17, 2020)

Moya said:


> I'm looking at in a few months so there's time to decide.


You may want to wait till May, in order to decide which RF lens(-es) to buy, at least.


----------



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

Photorex said:


> Which lenses do you plan to take with you on that trip to Scotland? How much would the weight saving be? If it is only the body you save weight on than there will be less of a weight advantage.
> 
> Frank


I want to keep kit small, probably a good walk around lens mostly, leaning toward RF 24-105L.


----------



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

Moya said:


> I want to keep kit small, probably a good walk around lens mostly, leaning toward RF 24-105L.





Kit. said:


> You may want to wait till May, in order to decide which RF lens(-es) to buy, at least.


That sounds like good advice. Plus my local camera shop has no tax day deals from time to time that I will look out for.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 17, 2020)

RP with RF24-240 is the all around combo for travel. In addition taking RF35 will be handy for indoor and low light. Currently, this set does not break the bank either.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 17, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> RP with RF24-240 is the all around combo for travel.


Resolution in corners at 24 in this setup could be lacking, compared to 5D4 with a rectilinear lens (or even to G5X II).


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 17, 2020)

Moya said:


> Thinking of getting the RF24-105L with it because I hear it's really good. As far as adapting, I might bring the 40mm pancake as well.



What EF lenses do you have?

The RF 35 f/1.8 IS is a nice lens. I think it's more versatile than the 40mm pancake. The RF bokeh isn't as nice as the 35L II, but it also gets to 0.5x mag ratio and is better in lower light than the 40mm pancake. The RF 35 isn't that much bigger than the 40mm pancake + adaptor.


----------



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> What EF lenses do you have?
> 
> The RF 35 f/1.8 IS is a nice lens. I think it's more versatile than the 40mm pancake. The RF bokeh isn't as nice as the 35L II, but it also gets to 0.5x mag ratio and is better in lower light than the 40mm pancake. The RF 35 isn't that much bigger than the 40mm pancake + adaptor.


I have quite a few EF lenses, 50mm 1.4, 135L F2, 24-70L 2.8, 70-200L F4, 24-105L F4, Tamron 90macro. The RF 35 does sound tempting.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 17, 2020)

Moya said:


> I've been a long time lurker and finally joined. I'm planning a trip to Scotland in the fall and have been thinking about getting the RP for it's light weight and compactness. I have a 5dmk4 and want something lighter to travel without sacrificing too much. I shoot mainly photos so video is a non issues for me. I also want to keep the cost down so that's why I'm leaning toward the RP rather than R. Question is should I pull the trigger? Has anyone had experience traveling with the RP?


Welcome Moya.

By "fall", I'll assume you mean "autumn"  - and while I don't have experience of the RP for travel, I do have lots of experience of Scotland in autumn, and while you will hopefully get some great days, you should also expect a fair bit of moisture, especially if you're planning on visiting the more photogenic West. Therefore, just a thought for you: consider carefully the weather sealing of any equipment you take.

Not to knock either R or RP, but your 5Div may yet be the best option...

Happy travels.

Stoical.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 17, 2020)

Moya said:


> I have quite a few EF lenses, 50mm 1.4, 135L F2, 24-70L 2.8, 70-200L F4, 24-105L F4, Tamron 90macro. The RF 35 does sound tempting.



With that list, I'd suggest just bringing the 5D4, 24-105L and the 50 f/1.4. The RP is better matched to the 6D2 than the 5D4 with a max 1/4000s speed, etc.

When I travel, I usually bring a UWA, normal zoom and a tele zoom. I might not carry all the lenses each day, but I like having options.


----------



## Moya (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the good feedback. I'm now leaning toward sticking with the 5D4. Also want to wait to see the new R bodies have to offer when they are released.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Welcome Moya.
> 
> By "fall", I'll assume you mean "autumn"  - and while I don't have experience of the RP for travel, I do have lots of experience of Scotland in autumn, and while you will hopefully get some great days, you should also expect a fair bit of moisture, especially if you're planning on visiting the more photogenic West. Therefore, just a thought for you: consider carefully the weather sealing of any equipment you take.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts - weather sealing for autumnal Scotland, with "moisture" being a nice understatement.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 17, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Resolution in corners at 24 in this setup could be lacking, compared to 5D4 with a rectilinear lens (or even to G5X II).


I traveled in Europe for a little over a month in the fall shooting with a G5X II. I’m quite pleased with the results.

When I last was in Scotland, I was shooting a G7X II. I printed some of those pictures on 13” x 19” paper, had them framed, and they now hang on a wall in my house.

I make a distinction based on the purpose of the trip. If I am primarily visiting interesting places as travel, I find that the G cameras allow me to take good pictures but don’t get in the way. If I am going somewhere primarily to make pictures, I take my full-frame camera and appropriate lenses.

Your purposes and choices are probably different from mine. I used to be more serious about photography, and found that having a camera along at all got in the way of my seeing and doing things. So I went for years leaving cameras at home. When I found I could put picture taking in greater perspective, I started taking cameras along again. Now in the age of cell phones, we are never completely without a camera anyway.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 18, 2020)

Moya said:


> I've been a long time lurker and finally joined. I'm planning a trip to Scotland in the fall and have been thinking about getting the RP for it's light weight and compactness. I have a 5dmk4 and want something lighter to travel without sacrificing too much. I shoot mainly photos so video is a non issues for me. I also want to keep the cost down so that's why I'm leaning toward the RP rather than R. Question is should I pull the trigger? Has anyone had experience traveling with the RP?


I've been in Scotland many many times.
Absolutely beautiful country, even when it rains.
And it often rains...
So, take the 5 DIV, and not the R or RP!


----------



## padam (Jan 18, 2020)

The RP feels a lot lighter than the R (with the same lens), which has a denser feel, but it is still quite a bit lighter and a lot smaller than a 5D (or even 6D).

Its main weakness is the weak battery (which is why I will probably keep the R). It does not have a proper indicator either, so it is hard to predict when it is going to go down. On the upside it charges quite fast in-camera with a PD compatible power bank, overall the RP is a good travel camera with an excellent RF 24-105/4 IS lens.

Here are few takes on it:




__





EOS RP - 6 months review - Andy Bell Photography


I've been using the EOS RP for over 6 months now. It's been up several mountains, taken a wedding, and had four trips to the Lake District. How did it do?




www.andybellphotography.com












Why the Canon EOS RP is Perfect for Travel Photography


This is less of a technical post, but rather an opinion piece on why we feel you should consider the Canon EOS RP, especially if you’re looking for a light camera with quality performance. Take a look at some of the pics we've taken...




howfarfromhome.com








__





Canon EOS RP : My New Toy Camera – Laszlo Pusztai







www.laszlopusztai.net


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a friend looking at the RP, going from a 60D and using the EF-S 18-200 for the ultimate travel lens. I don't see why not!


----------



## Kit. (Jan 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> I have a friend looking at the RP, going from a 60D and using the EF-S 18-200 for the ultimate travel lens. I don't see why not!


Not wide enough to shoot cities and open landscapes?
Besides, 10Mpixels is a bit low for landscapes.


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Not wide enough to shoot cities and open landscapes?
> Besides, 10Mpixels is a bit low for landscapes.


Travel means many things to many people


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 18, 2020)

I've got real world experience with just this dilemma....Was in Scotland (TREKKING in the Orkney Islands) last year. I too have a 5Div and an RP (wound up selling all of my M stuff and got the RP with the RF 24-105). After lots of consternation, went on that trip with the RP, 4 batteries, the RF 24-105, my EF 100-400MKii, and EF 16-35. I have the control wheel EF-RF adapter. All fit into my backpack but I also brought a lightweight non-camera messenger bag for times I would be walking around towns.




My bottom line: The EF lenses were a bit heavy but the size and weight savings for the camera was welcome. Except for things like "bird-in-flight" photos, I never missed using the 5Div. The in-viewfinder histogram was very helpful. The RP focus was dead on. Any issues with sharpness were my fault, not the camera. The high-iso shots are quite reasonable, and in my experience, I feel like I am able to raise the shadows in post with better outcomes than when I use the 5Div. The RP never used more than 2 batteries on any given day (but the battery life is certainly not as good as with the DSLR. We had a bit of "weather" because this is, after all, Scotland. I kept the camera in a Lenscoat Raincoat and, if the weather was truly awful, carried an umbrella. Maybe I was lucky, but never worried about the lack of weatherproofing in the RP. 

Did about 1200 shots with the RF 24-105, 200 shots with the adapted 100-400, and 14 shots with the WA, but that will vary with you interests and styles. My point is, based on my experience, the RP makes a very reasonable travel option. 

For me, I will someday give up the DSLR and go totally mirrorless. Just not "there" yet. Do enjoy the trip.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Travel means many things to many people


Very true. I tend to shoot wildlife, landscapes and street scenes in reasonable light when I travel. I know it is heresy but when I have to travel with a single camera, it's the Sony RX10IV as it has an effective range of 24-600mm, is tack sharp throughout the range and is superb for BIF. Although Canon is my main gear, I'm increasingly using other brands for specialised uses.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 18, 2020)

slclick said:


> Travel means many things to many people


First of all, travel means encountering places that are not easy to return to and re-shoot.

And once I got a 4K screen on my laptop, I am a bit more concerned about unnecessary loss of resolution.


----------



## Quirkz (Jan 20, 2020)

Funnily enough, this is exactly the decision that faced me earlier this year. I left my 5d4 behind, and took and RP with the RF35 and the RF24-105 on a trip to Japan. Also took along the light tamron 17-35 and the EF 100-400 II, and fuji e-x3 with a 28mm on it. these last 3 I hardly used. The RP with RF35 was small and light enough that I mostly took it in the situations I'd have taken the fuji, and the rest of the time the RP plus 24-105 was so light and good that I didn't miss the 5D4
Had zero regrets. Lighter, fun to use, great image quality. the 24-105 especially is magnificent. 

A month ago, I realised that I'd not picked up my 5d4 in 8 months, so so, during all the post thanksgiving sales, I sold it, and picked up an R instead. 

As for the weather sealing - It's really quite good - Yes, it's not up to the standard of the 5D4, but it's pretty good IF you're using the right weather sealed lens of course. Only you know the kind of weather you like to go out taking photos in. If you don't want to miss a single moment, and are happy dealing with scottish rain, then maybe the 5D4 might be a better choice...


----------



## Quirkz (Jan 20, 2020)

A couple of the negatives I did notice on the RP:
1. High iso was excellent, but I didn't like the noise pattern as much as I liked the character of the noise the 5D4 for some reason. Pushing shadows at base iso was pretty dodgy compared to the 5D4 as well, but still generally decent unless it was an extreme push.
2. I missed having the GPS geotagging while travelling.


----------



## Act444 (Jan 30, 2020)

Regarding the RP on high ISO: I also noticed more color noise creeping in above 3200, noticeable on skin tones. Disappointing TBH, as this is a worse performance than the 5D4. Reminds me of my old 5D3 which was similar. 

Noise pattern I think is ok though. Frankly I don’t think the 5D4 is that great in this particular realm. Blotchiness is an issue from time to time.


----------

